# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Më ndihmoni me një essè.

## jimmmy

a munet dikush me ma bo nje ese se e kom per provim qe e din mir letersin
       kenget kreshnike dhe iliada ngjajshmerit ese

----------

